# New Title - PCD



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sharing for the fun of it...  

We finished up the Preferred Novice title (PCD) with Bertie this weekend. 

Difference between Preferred Novice and Regular Novice in obedience =

*Preferred Novice* just has one sits/down stay (generally a sit stay, but it could be a down if the judge wanted) in the middle of the ring. No time specified. Just however long it takes you to SPEED WALK SUPER FAST around the perimeter of the ring. 

*Regular Novice *- has the full sits and downs with dogs on one side of the ring lined up and owners lined up opposite full ring length away.

Another difference is there is no sectioning off of A or B trainers. Everyone competes in the same class. 

No other differences.

Bertie has 1 regular CD leg, but we are waiting until fall and the "home advantage shows" to seriously finish that off. Hopefully we get our down stays really solid by then. 

So anyway - we had one PCD leg from June... and finally had an opportunity yesterday and today to finish that off with nice first placements and nice scores both days.

Was SERIOUSLY happy to get our title at this show because we got rosette title ribbons!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Fabulous!! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Congrats on the title.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Excellent job!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice job, Bertie!


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Love the rosette - go Bertie!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have to say... I'm really getting excited looking ahead at fall shows and prepping for both regular novice and preferred open. 


Difference between preferred open and regular open =


Preferred - jumps could be up to 1/2 height regular measurements + no stays. There is only one heeling pattern in Open (vs the on leash and off leash for novice, so that is less to worry about actually). 


I also am thinking about how I want to start matching at the utility level so we can keep moving on up after PO... LOL. <= Can you tell how happy I am to have stuff to do while shoring up stays?


----------

